# Stihl FS 45 Issue



## Old Fool (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello-Non-arborist here lol. Just a homeowner with an issue with my Stihl FS45 trimmer I'm hoping someone can help me with. I was using it with the polycut head the other day and the entire head from the thrust plate on came off the unit and the flexible drive shaft was hanging out of the end of the metal shaft. When I tried to put it all back together, the thrust plate will not attach to where the drive shaft comes out and the flexible drive shaft just slides in and out as if it is not catching on anything on the other end. Did I lose a piece or am I just clueless as to how the flexible shaft stays in the tube and how the thrust plate attaches? I put a couple pics below. 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## charliecal (May 25, 2021)

I have the same issue, did you ever find out how to fix it ?


----------



## frank_ (May 25, 2021)

charliecal said:


> I have the same issue, did you ever find out how to fix it ?


the circlip groove wears away
stihl shaft and bearing assy is pretty cheap, held in by a side screw under the plastic guard


----------

